# Married Couples



## TallFatSue (Oct 5, 2005)

It's great to have such an interesting diversity of people and opinions on this board. Fat acceptance and appreciation is our common frame of reference, but beyond that we encompass an rich cross-section of the population.

Just curious: how many married couples are amongst us?

As a happily married woman (23 years and counting), I can speak only for myself, and what works for us is a good strong marriage. Maybe it's just the office manager in me and the engineer in my husband, but Art & I believe that to achieve real success, we must set priorities, focus on them and follow through. If we try to pursue too many avenues, we're bound to fall short. Good communications are essential; even my perceptive husband won't always "just know" what I want or need, and I'm not the greatest mind-reader either. By committing to each other, pooling our resources and reinforcing ourselves, we lead very productive, healthy and happy lives.

Boring eh? Oh, life gets pretty darn exciting when you share it with your soulmate. It takes two to tango. Besides, if we really need to liven things up, we can always take a trip to France or Australia or Hawaii, or a Caribbean cruise. His ecstatic foot massages are this side of heaven too. Typical engineer: not too flashy, but everything works great around the house.

That's not to say I'm entirely immune from temptation. I love to flirt in certain situations, and one evening on the tango floor in Buenos Aires there were so many hands squeezing my ass I lost count (you'd think those Argentine men had never danced with an Amazon before). But that's as far as it goes, and it's only the spice that makes the main course so fulfilling.

Anyway being a dull boring married couple won't work for everyone, but it seems right for us, and so far so good.

Sue


----------



## Carol W. (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, at least since June 17,1972. (Which happens to be the day the Watergate Hotel was broken into, which precipitated the Watergate Scandal and Nixon's eventual resignation. An easy date in history to remember for us!)

I met Marty in college in Buffalo in the spring of 1970, and since then, he's been my main man. As we have grown older together, we have grown ever more close.....the kind of close that takes years to develop and grow. He is a talented artist, plumber, electrician, carpenter, and an awfully nice human being. He's not bad on the eyes, either! I'm a lucky gal. 

Marty has seen me at a vast array of weights: from about 130lbs. to my present mid-400's. His love and admiration have never wavered. He very openly compliments me on my looks and appearance. Always has. I wouldn't say he is exactly a hardcore FA, but he's always professed a weakness for the larger ladies. This larger lady has her hooks sunk deep into him, and never intends to let him go!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 6, 2005)

Sandie and I eloped to Maryland on February 6, 1993. We were married in the Little Historic Wedding Chapel in Elkton, MD. In Cecil County.

That night, we had the most incredible dinner, at a place called the Bayard House. It's right on a canal, and while we were eating the full moon came up over the water - I'll never forget how it looked.

Sandie and I have a goal to get re-married on our 15th anniversary - in Las Vegas by an Elvis impersonator.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 6, 2005)

Urszula and I will have been married for two on November 22. We were married in an 18th century Chapel, built by German settlers to Ontario, called the Old Mill. And, honeymoon in Florida. 

However, we are already thinking for getting remarried in Las Vegas by an Elvis impersonator.


----------



## Dark Willow (Oct 6, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Sandie and I eloped to Maryland on February 6, 1993. We were married in the Little Historic Wedding Chapel in Elkton, MD. In Cecil County.
> 
> That night, we had the most incredible dinner, at a place called the Bayard House. It's right on a canal, and while we were eating the full moon came up over the water - I'll never forget how it looked.
> 
> Sandie and I have a goal to get re-married on our 15th anniversary - in Las Vegas by an Elvis impersonator.



An interesting contrast with the original ceremony, why the hell not?! Go for it


----------



## like em big (Oct 6, 2005)

50 years this coming July. While no BBW she knows my thoughts..fettish? LOL At least I can ogle these gorgeous women and cause no harm to our marriage..yup she knows about Dimesions.


----------



## Steve (Oct 6, 2005)

Skye and I will be celebrating 8 years in December.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 6, 2005)

Carol W. said:


> I met Marty in college in Buffalo in the spring of 1970, and since then, he's been my main man. As we have grown older together, we have grown ever more close.....the kind of close that takes years to develop and grow. He is a talented artist, plumber, electrician, carpenter, and an awfully nice human being. He's not bad on the eyes, either! I'm a lucky gal.
> 
> Marty has seen me at a vast array of weights: from about 130lbs. to my present mid-400's. His love and admiration have never wavered. He very openly compliments me on my looks and appearance. Always has. I wouldn't say he is exactly a hardcore FA, but he's always professed a weakness for the larger ladies. This larger lady has her hooks sunk deep into him, and never intends to let him go!


Hiya Carol. I'm still kicking myself (big feet + big ass = ow ow ow!) that I didn't realize you lived nearby when I attended that seminar in Saratoga Springs, NY a few years ago. Maybe next time (although it was in Reno, NV last year).

I'm one lucky lady too. Art & I met in college in 1977 (I was 20, he was 18) and we share those very same bonds of affection which take years and decades to develop. He's no hardcore FA either, and marrying a tall obese woman was the farthest thing in his mind; but he said that life would never be dull with me around (I'll take that as a compliment), so he acquired the taste. He wasn't the type to marry a thin woman simply to bow to peer pressure. Art openly compliments my appearance too, and says my weight doesn't matter as long as I'm happy and healthy, but admits that a few hundred extra pounds of my body fat sure is fun to watch and massage! I appreciate that after a long day at the office. Purrrr.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 6, 2005)

I've been married to the beauteous Becky twenty-one years now (though we _did _spend a year living together before we made it legal) and still consider myself damn lucky . . .


----------



## Bluestreak (Oct 6, 2005)

Dated for a month, I proposed, she said yes and 3 months later we were married in the rose garden gazebo at the Braille institute in Buena Park, California.

That was (in 10 days) 23 years ago! And it just keeps getting better.

Cheers!

Bluestreak


----------



## moonvine (Oct 6, 2005)

Married? Heck, I am happy when I have a date.....


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, my name is Jeff. I got married on the same day that I met my wife. I got married October 25th, 2003. I met my wife, Josalynn, on October 25th, 2001. We originally found each other over the internet on yahoo chat. We mistakingly found each other in a NA chat-room on yahoo chat. Now, we both had thought NA stood for Nursing Assistant...because we had only seen that abbreviation. But NA stood for Narcotics Anonymous..so that was quite awkward. We had looked at each others profile. She admits that I was no hottie....we chatted often and she fell in love with my personality. I thought she was gorgeous and I also fell in love with with her wonderful personality. We chatted, used the yahoo messenger, webcam, we even sent care packages to each other. That was back in July 2001 when we first met each other online. Today,we are a happily married couple and soon it will be October 25th, 2005...our 2 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 6, 2005)

Ahhh...sweet stories everyone. Conrad's sweet wife Ruby is actually responsible for Guy and I getting together. I was living in Denver planning to move to CA, and Guy was in So Cal. We were both seeing others, and Ruby thought that our respective others were wrong for us, and boy was she right. She hooked us up (after my move)...and unfortunatlely we didn't make a love match on the first date. Long story that I won't bore you with. I was actually the one that was disenchanted, but Guy was smitten, and persistant, and a year later when we were both ready and available, we connected in a huge way. We've never been apart since (13 years). We truly are soul mates, and feel blessed to have each other. We have so much fun, and are definitely each other's best friend. Yeah we can get a little boring at times too...but we don't care.  Life's good!!


----------



## Durin (Oct 6, 2005)

I married my wonderful wife 12/11/99. We met off of an internet personal add. We met in person in March, got engaged in June and married in December. We were both 28 and we both knew what we wanted in a spouse and we have been in love ever since.

I think the key to marriage is having a mutual respect between both spouses. If you lose respect for your partner then you are headed for trouble.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 6, 2005)

Well Wayne forgot to tell you how we met. So I'll do it.

We met at a dance in New Jersey for fat folk and admirers. It was halloween dance. I did not know it was a costume dance so I had no costume. Wayne was unbelieveably adorable in a Robin Hood outfit. He walked past me - I have a big moth so I yelled at him - "Hey Robin where are your merry men?!"

He turned around and smiled at me - and sat down next to me and that was that - for all intents and purposes.

He was dating someone else at the time - I was getting out of an abusive relationship - and we became best friends over the phone and he helped me find my way out of that awful relationship. 

New Years Eve came that same year - I invited him to dinner that night - he came down to be with me - and we haven't been apart since.

He makes me laugh - we are each others best friends - he knows me better than anyone in the world, and we have been through fire and have come out together on the other side.

There is no one in the world I would rather spend my life with - and after 13 years together - 12 married - I still get excited every ngiht when I know he's coming home to me.

I never knew it could be so good - I am truly blessed.


----------



## curvluver (Oct 6, 2005)

Married for 3 years (as of yesterday).

Most days I feel like I still don't deserve her, but I love her more and more each day.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 6, 2005)

Pammie and I will be married 9 years in December. She's the one that introduced me to Dimensions way back then.


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 7, 2005)

...and I'm LOVIN' IT! 

View attachment hiphooray.jpg


----------



## Emma (Oct 7, 2005)

This topic makes me sad *cries* i'm going to be alone forever.


----------



## Jes (Oct 7, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> This topic makes me sad *cries* i'm going to be alone forever.



Nah--I'll marry you! 

okay, okay, so it's not what you want to hear, and hell, I'm not even gay, but I can appreciate your feelings, so I'm just here to say: buck up, little camper! I don't exactly have a line of men forming to my left, either, but I'm glad to see so many other posters here in a good place, relationship-wise.

Jes


----------



## Tad (Oct 7, 2005)

Just passed 11 years married here last weekend


----------



## MissStacie (Oct 7, 2005)

HI there, 

Maddog and I will be married 4 years on November 24, and sometimes it feels like just yesterday and a LIFETIME all at the same time!

We were married in Howe Caverns, a "subterrainian wedding", and it was very unique, just like us!

This year, it will be a double celebration, as Thanksgiving falls on our anniversary, so it will continue to be the Three F's for our day: Food, Football and F....ing....LOLOLOL 

What can I say? We are still newlyweds sometimes!

Love and Luck to all,

MissStacie


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 9, 2005)

Hang in there, I thought the same thing..."I guess I'll be alone forever" shortly before I met my wife...and turns out she had thought the same thing about herself.

HUGZ!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> This topic makes me sad *cries* i'm going to be alone forever.


Sometimes, it takes a while to find the right person. I was married twice before, and had several steady girlfriends as well, before I finally met Sandie when I was 39.

Don't give up - there's someone for everyone, but you'll never find him if you stop looking!


----------



## HereticFA (Oct 9, 2005)

Sharon and I were married almost a year and a half ago, after a lengthy courtship of nine years. My only regret was waiting so long. (Once burned, twice shy.)

HereticFA


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 12, 2005)

Better late than never! Just read the original post now!

Stephen and I have been married for 5 1/2 years and together for 7. Met IN PERSON at a NAAFA Convention, but he had seen me (and thought I was cute) on the cover of Dimensions Mag in 9/93 - Great Magazine...you should read it some time!!! LOL

We had the LARGEST Wedding party of all time - I think! In Weight that is!

Bride: 460
Groom: 410
Maid of Honor: 450
Best Man: 200
Bridesmaid 1: 400
Bridesmaid 2: 380
Bridesmaid 3: 420
Bridesmaid 4: 270
Bridesmaid 5: 210
Bridesmaid 6: 120 (it was a relative!)
Groomsman 1: 550
Groomsman 2: 300
Groomsman 3: 190

Anyone care to do the math?????

XOXOXOX

Deeds

The second picture shows the FATTEST Wedding party in history! Worth a Peek! 

View attachment Wedding2.JPG


View attachment Wedding1.JPG


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 12, 2005)

Deidrababe said:


> Better late than never! Just read the original post now!
> 
> Stephen and I have been married for 5 1/2 years and together for 7. Met IN PERSON at a NAAFA Convention, but he had seen me (and thought I was cute) on the cover of Dimensions Mag in 9/93 - Great Magazine...you should read it some time!!! LOL
> 
> ...



I read that issue 9/93, and I argree with your husband. 

By the way, you all looked great in the wedding pictures. 

And, in case, anybody is interested in the math, the total is 4360.


----------



## Waikikian (Oct 12, 2005)

I've noticed that when you're married for a long time, other people begin to root for you. (And when other people break up after a long time, these same people feel like their favorite team lost the big game.) Marriage is a triangle. There's you, the other person, and the institution of marriage. Not only do you and the other person have to be compatible, but each of you needs to be compatible with the idea of marriage. It logically follows, therefore, that if you're single but you do feel compatible with marriage, then you're halfway there!


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 12, 2005)

Agreed. Married 23 years, and we have our sights set on our silver anniversary in 2 years. Our bonds of affection only grow stronger with every year. We tolerate each other's quirks, encourage our strengths and are each other's best friends. The result is more than the sum of the parts.

This is the only way to be institutionalized. 

Sue & Art


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm married, in the legal sense.

But other than that, my BBW wife and I live in different states, maintain our own apartments, accounts and friends. She asked and I agreed.

The legal disentanglement shouldn't be too difficult, no house, no kids, no disagreements.

It's sad. In many ways, we just grew in different directions in the 16 years. We are still friends, but I don't think I'd ever want to cohabitate with her again.

But don't cry for me. My career is out of the toilet it was in trying to survive where she had moved to. Life is exciting and I'm discovering myself again. Thanks to Conrad's matching system, I even have a ladyfriend that I'm in daily contact with and get to see every month or so.

I'm glad that everyone's marriages in this thread are going well. Stories like mine should make you value the success all the more. But I bet there are a few like me too. And I thought I should speak up.


----------



## gnoom (Oct 13, 2005)

> Wedding1.JPG

w00t! Respect!!!


----------



## Catie (Oct 16, 2005)

My husband and I met in 1994 after he responded to the ad I had posted in Dimensions magazine. He was in Pennsylvania and I was in Maryland. We moved in together in 1996 and married in 1999. I can't imagine a day without kissing his sexy face  

Catie


----------

